#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Automatização de cobrança/controle/sistema

## Zucchi

Pessoal:

Creio que uma das coisas mais chatas e entediantes para quem mexe com tecnologia como nós seja lidar com a parte administrativa. É realmente um saco (apesar de extremamente importante) este tipo de controle.

Anos atrás foi um tanto quanto traumático e manual o controle que fazia dos meus clientes. O MK-AUTH não se integrava e/ou tinha problemas com o banco o que fazia com que eu tivesse que gerar os boletos no sistema do banco, imprimir, cortar o papel, colocar no envelope, fechar, preencher a mão (ou etiqueta) o nome dos clientes, levar no correio e enviar. Era um tédio, sério. Depois, ainda controlava quem pagou ou não no Excel. Sempre pensei que devesse existir uma forma de simplificar isso.

Como vocês lidam com isso? Como fazem para enviar mês a mês a cobrança para cada cliente? 
Qual sistema vocês usam no seu provedor e como controlam? 

Alguém aqui utiliza o envio de boletos/cobrança por e-mail ?

----------


## vitorfagundes

> Pessoal:
> 
> Creio que uma das coisas mais chatas e entediantes para quem mexe com tecnologia como nós seja lidar com a parte administrativa. É realmente um saco (apesar de extremamente importante) este tipo de controle.
> 
> Anos atrás foi um tanto quanto traumático e manual o controle que fazia dos meus clientes. O MK-AUTH não se integrava e/ou tinha problemas com o banco o que fazia com que eu tivesse que gerar os boletos no sistema do banco, imprimir, cortar o papel, colocar no envelope, fechar, preencher a mão (ou etiqueta) o nome dos clientes, levar no correio e enviar. Era um tédio, sério. Depois, ainda controlava quem pagou ou não no Excel. Sempre pensei que devesse existir uma forma de simplificar isso.
> 
> Como vocês lidam com isso? Como fazem para enviar mês a mês a cobrança para cada cliente? 
> Qual sistema vocês usam no seu provedor e como controlam? 
> 
> Alguém aqui utiliza o envio de boletos/cobrança por e-mail ?


-----------------
TOTVS, melhor software de gestão do mundo o resto é tudo soluções amadoras. Utilizava na minha antiga empresa.

----------


## alexrock

> -----------------
> TOTVS, melhor software de gestão do mundo o resto é tudo soluções amadoras. Utilizava na minha antiga empresa.


Esse é bem baratim...

----------


## vitorfagundes

> Esse é bem baratim...


-----------
A *TOTVS*, possui soluções acessíveis para micro e pequenas empresas.
No meu provedor que vendi eu utilizava o CRM do *Salesforce* que é um software de outro nível mas, o preço dele é muito mais alto do que do *TOTVS*. Então para o mercado brasileiro acredito que o *TOTVS* seja a solução mais profissional.

----------


## Zucchi

> -----------------
> TOTVS, melhor software de gestão do mundo o resto é tudo soluções amadoras. Utilizava na minha antiga empresa.


Vixi....
Para nós que somos pequenos não dá Vitor. É impagável.

Já trabalhei com TOTVS e com SAP nas empresas em que trabalhei (ramo CLT por assim dizer) mas nas nossas que são pequenas não tem como. É uma implantação de milhões,

Digo em um cenário pequeno.




> -----------
> A *TOTVS*, possui soluções acessíveis para micro e pequenas empresas.
> No meu provedor que vendi eu utilizava o CRM do *Salesforce* que é um software de outro nível mas, o preço dele é muito mais alto do que do *TOTVS*. Então para o mercado brasileiro acredito que o *TOTVS* seja a solução mais profissional.


O pequenas empresas deles custa mais de 50 mil rs...

----------


## crnet

Aqui uso o MK-Auth
Mais conheço mais de 4 provedores de 500 a 2000 clientes, também usam Mk-Auth

----------


## ijr

Vou sugerir 3 opções que funcionam muito bem:

*MK-Solutions:* Esta ferramenta é muito profissional e completa, tem suporte bom e controla muito bem a parte administrativa. Ideal para provedores médios.
Valor: 630,00 / mês
Site: www.mksolutions.com.br

*Radius.net:* Este sistema é muito bom e faz praticamente tudo que o provedor precisa, além disso o dono está constantemente contribuindo aqui no fórum!!! (cara10). @*FabricioViana* 
Valor: R$ 200,00 / mês
Site: www.radius.net.br

*Bentevi:* Esse sistema é bem interessante, pessoal de Blumenau, é completo e tem a vantagem deles fazerem algumas coisas personalizadas para o provedor... relatório ou alguma função específica. 
Valor: R$ 300,00 / mês
Site: www.blueone.com.br

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## alexrock

> Vixi....
> Para nós que somos pequenos não dá Vitor. É impagável.
> 
> Já trabalhei com TOTVS e com SAP nas empresas em que trabalhei (ramo CLT por assim dizer) mas nas nossas que são pequenas não tem como. É uma implantação de milhões,
> 
> Digo em um cenário pequeno.
> 
> 
> 
> O pequenas empresas deles custa mais de 50 mil rs...


E eles ainda acham que estam te fazendo um favor de te atender, o foco deles é médio e grandes mesmo.

----------


## vitorfagundes

> E eles ainda acham que estam te fazendo um favor de te atender, o foco deles é médio e grandes mesmo.


-----------
Não posso dizer nada da TOTVS mas na minha outra empresa eles foram nos visitar umas 3 vezes oferecendo planos melhores do que Salesforce.
O pessoal do Salesforce já posso dizer que são o pessoal mais super gente boa, iam de vez em quando para nos auxiliar á tornar nosso processo mais eficiente.

----------


## brunobelas

uso o http://gerencianet.com.br/ muito bom, nao tenho stress nenhum com essa parte, gero os carnes e recebo tudo certo.

----------


## vitorfagundes

> na minha opiniao, acho que nada que seja gratuito preste...muita gente fala do MK-Auth, na "minha opiniao" é um software de quinta linha...(mas pq?) pq nao tem suporte, se nao tem suporte pra mim fica em ultimo plano, nem adianta vir aqui os defensores desse lixo tentar me provar ao contrario...só os relatos que eu li no forum do dono do software ja me bastam pra saber que é uma bosta...hj eu uso o SCUT, muito barato, me serve, faz o que eu preciso e e estou satisfeito...mas o primeiro que busquei foi o "Gerenet" é o mais completo do pais na minha opiniao, mas nao é pro meu bolso...
> 
> OBS:fico puto com isso aqui...
> 
> quem tu pensas que é pra saber qual o melhor do mundo, se achas a ultima bolacha do pacote? filho, enquanto tu na tua riqueza ficava na sua salinha nos aqui lutamos no campo, ninguem aqui precisa de soluçoes milionarias...precisamos de soluçoes funcionais, que estejam de acordo a nossa realidade...entao peço gentilmente que vc volte para o nosso planeta...forte abraço (por trás)


----------------------------
Primeira coisa não sou a ultima bolacha do pacote, sua criança mimada que não consegue levar uma discussão a sério. Em segundo ponto, sim a TOTVS possui soluções milionárias e também algumas, de alguns milhares de reais. Conheço empresas que utilizam o *TOTVS* e pagam de 3-10 mil reais.
Há várias soluções boas, mas nenhuma tão boa quanto a TOTVS e Salesforce.
----
Pergunte para qualquer empresa de médio e grande porte, qual o melhor software de gestão empresarial? Te dirão TOTVS e talvez Salesforce.

----------


## Luspmais

> Vou sugerir 3 opções que funcionam muito bem:
> 
> *MK-Solutions:* Esta ferramenta é muito profissional e completa, tem suporte bom e controla muito bem a parte administrativa. Ideal para provedores médios.
> Valor: 630,00 / mês
> Site: www.mksolutions.com.br
> 
> *Radius.net:* Este sistema é muito bom e faz praticamente tudo que o provedor precisa, além disso o dono está constantemente contribuindo aqui no fórum!!! (cara10). @*FabricioViana* 
> Valor: R$ 200,00 / mês
> Site: www.radius.net.br
> ...


Também tem o http://www.topsapp.com.br/

----------


## crnet

> na minha opiniao, acho que nada que seja gratuito preste...muita gente fala do MK-Auth, na "minha opiniao" é um software de quinta linha...(mas pq?) pq nao tem suporte, se nao tem suporte pra mim fica em ultimo plano, nem adianta vir aqui os defensores desse lixo tentar me provar ao contrario...só os relatos que eu li no forum do dono do software ja me bastam pra saber que é uma bosta...hj eu uso o SCUT, muito barato, me serve, faz o que eu preciso e e estou satisfeito...mas o primeiro que busquei foi o "Gerenet" é o mais completo do pais na minha opiniao, mas nao é pro meu bolso...
> 
> OBS:fico puto com isso aqui...
> 
> quem tu pensas que é pra saber qual o melhor do mundo, se achas a ultima bolacha do pacote? filho, enquanto tu na tua riqueza ficava na sua salinha nos aqui lutamos no campo, ninguem aqui precisa de soluçoes milionarias...precisamos de soluçoes funcionais, que estejam de acordo a nossa realidade...entao peço gentilmente que vc volte para o nosso planeta...forte abraço (por trás)


Ué, voce pode falar que um programa é uma bosta, mais o cara não pode achar que o programa que ele usa é o melhor do mundo, quanta hipocrisia.
Eu uso MK-Auth e me atende muito bem, todas as duvidas que tive, sempre me tiraram no fórum.
Minha unica opnião que o MK-Auth, não é para dono de provedor que aprendeu a formatar computador e ja se acha técnico, a pessoa tem que ter conhecimento em geral, para que qualquer problema que não seja nos scipts de PHP do MK, ele saiba resolver, quando a pessoa não possui este conhecimento, vai de um programa pago para poder ter suporte.

----------


## crnet

> Se você tiver tempo para resolver os problemas...


Ate agora nenhum para mim, funcionando 100%

----------


## ricromero

> Pergunte para qualquer empresa de médio e grande porte, qual o melhor software de gestão empresarial? Te dirão TOTVS e talvez Salesforce.



Vai testar um Oracle E-Business Suite ou então um SAP ai vc vem falar comigo qual o melhor ERP.

----------


## JonasMT

> Ué, voce pode falar que um programa é uma bosta, mais o cara não pode achar que o programa que ele usa é o melhor do mundo, quanta hipocrisia.
> Eu uso MK-Auth e me atende muito bem, todas as duvidas que tive, sempre me tiraram no fórum.
> Minha unica opnião que o MK-Auth, não é para dono de provedor que aprendeu a formatar computador e ja se acha técnico, a pessoa tem que ter conhecimento em geral, para que qualquer problema que não seja nos scipts de PHP do MK, ele saiba resolver, quando a pessoa não possui este conhecimento, vai de um programa pago para poder ter suporte.


Pois é technorte sempre tem uns post baum, mas nessa ele vacilo hem =/

Uso mk-auth a 2 anos nenhuma reclamaçao.

Antes usava webmk, nossa esse achei o lixo dos lixo. Problema nunca era com ele e etc. Depois de 6 meses pulei.

Tenho vontade de migra para o radiusNET justamente pelo suporte, pois até hj nao consegui add os boleto caixa no mk-auth entao tenho que gera 1 a 1 manualemnte no sistema da caixa.

----------


## interhome

Scut.

----------


## 1929

> Pois é technorte sempre tem uns post baum, mas nessa ele vacilo hem =/
> 
> Uso mk-auth a 2 anos nenhuma reclamaçao.
> 
> Antes usava webmk, nossa esse achei o lixo dos lixo. Problema nunca era com ele e etc. Depois de 6 meses pulei.
> 
> Tenho vontade de migra para o radiusNET justamente pelo suporte, pois até hj nao consegui add os boleto caixa no mk-auth entao tenho que gera 1 a 1 manualemnte no sistema da caixa.


Tchê, primeiro você elogia o gerenciador por usar por 2 anos sem problemas. E depois senta o pau com um problema administrativo que o suporte do gerenciador não admite fazer. Faz tudo um a um para um trabalho repetitivo que o gerenciador poderia fazer? 
Acho que agora sim está havendo um excesso quando classifica o webmk de kixo dos lixos. Primeiro que o mikrotik não depende do webmikrotik para rodar... se o mikrotik parou o problema era com toda a certeza no mikrotik e não no webmikrotik.. Para quem conhece como funciona o sistema, sabe que isso é impossível.


Putz ! desta vez eu tinha decidido ficar de fora, pois até fui acusado em outro tópico que eu ganhava da Spider para defender o webmikrotik
Não vou chegar ao ponto que outro usuário chegou de chamar o mk-auth de lixo. Longe disso. Tem seus méritos. Senão não estaria no mercado a tanto tempo. Realmente tem o problema do suporte que muitas vezes não pode esperar pela solução.
Mas é um bom sistema.
Na verdade, todos são bons sistemas desde que não haja travamentos, perdas de acesso, erro em banco de dados, etc etc.

para mim o melhor gerenciador é aquele que você domina.

E depois de quase 4 anos. posso dizer que o webmikrotik nos atende perfeitamente.
O financeiro, que é a pergunta do autor do tópico, é perfeito...
Tem várias opções de cobrança, pode enviar por email etc etc.
Nunca tivemos qualquer problema no financeiro por causa do webmikrotik.

Já disse em outro tópico algum tempo atrás, que os tempos turbulentos do webmikrotik ficaram no passado quando eles demoravam para implementar novos recursos.
Mas de algum tempo para cá, especialmente nestes dois últimos anos, muita coisa nova foi implementada.
Queria ver um depoimento de alguém que ficou com seu servidor mikrotik fora por causa do webmikrotik. Pois o mikrotik não trabalha diretamente associado com o webmikrotik 
Ele trabalha independente do webmikrotik e para mim isto é o importante.
Só entendo uma reclamação se for relacionada com o gerenciador estar hospedado fora da sede do provedor. Pois tem gente que gosta de ter este controle nas mãos.
Mas já tive este controle e quando parava o gerenciador parava tudo.

Hoje com relação a parte administrativa, temos tudo que precisamos com o webmikrotik e deixamos para o mikrotik a operação da rede.

----------


## ricromero

Carlos, quanto paga por mês pelo webmikrotik, e outra pergunta ele gera a nota modelos 21 e 22?




> Tchê, primeiro você elogia o gerenciador por usar por 2 anos sem problemas. E depois senta o pau com um problema administrativo que o suporte do gerenciador não admite fazer. Faz tudo um a um para um trabalho repetitivo que o gerenciador poderia fazer? 
> Acho que agora sim está havendo um excesso quando classifica o webmk de kixo dos lixos. Primeiro que o mikrotik não depende do webmikrotik para rodar... se o mikrotik parou o problema era com toda a certeza no mikrotik e não no webmikrotik.. Para quem conhece como funciona o sistema, sabe que isso é impossível.
> 
> 
> Putz ! desta vez eu tinha decidido ficar de fora, pois até fui acusado em outro tópico que eu ganhava da Spider para defender o webmikrotik
> Não vou chegar ao ponto que outro usuário chegou de chamar o mk-auth de lixo. Longe disso. Tem seus méritos. Senão não estaria no mercado a tanto tempo. Realmente tem o problema do suporte que muitas vezes não pode esperar pela solução.
> Mas é um bom sistema.
> Na verdade, todos são bons sistemas desde que não haja travamentos, perdas de acesso, erro em banco de dados, etc etc.
> 
> ...

----------


## crnet

> Pois é technorte sempre tem uns post baum, mas nessa ele vacilo hem =/
> 
> Uso mk-auth a 2 anos nenhuma reclamaçao.
> 
> Antes usava webmk, nossa esse achei o lixo dos lixo. Problema nunca era com ele e etc. Depois de 6 meses pulei.
> 
> Tenho vontade de migra para o radiusNET justamente pelo suporte, pois até hj nao consegui add os boleto caixa no mk-auth entao tenho que gera 1 a 1 manualemnte no sistema da caixa.


Aqui uso boleto da Caixa Econômica, desde que comecei a 3 anos atras, se puder te ajudar, posso te enviar as imagens de minha configuração, me passe seu email por MP

----------


## crnet

@*1929*, uma duvida, fui configurar uma rede de um cliente meu que ele comprou e coloquei o OSPF para rodar la, ele tem 5 torres aonde os cliente se conectam e tava em bridge e rote-ei elas, como disse acima, la usa Webmikrotik.
Vi que ele joga todas as configurações direto na RB, so que não vi nenhuma opção para cada Rb trabalhe com uma faixa de Ip diferente na parte LAN ( dos clientes ), quando configurava la no webmikrotik e mandava sicronizar cada RB, todas ficavam na mesma faixa na parte LAN.
Você sabe algum outro jeito de resolver isto?
Olha sistema 100% não existe, cada 1 tem seus méritos e seu problema.
Sistema 100% para mim é sistema sem frescura.
Quem disse que sistema bom tem que ter um monte de coisa.

----------


## 1929

> @*1929*, uma duvida, fui configurar uma rede de um cliente meu que ele comprou e coloquei o OSPF para rodar la, ele tem 5 torres aonde os cliente se conectam e tava em bridge e rote-ei elas, como disse acima, la usa Webmikrotik.
> Vi que ele joga todas as configurações direto na RB, so que não vi nenhuma opção para cada Rb trabalhe com uma faixa de Ip diferente na parte LAN ( dos clientes ), quando configurava la no webmikrotik e mandava sicronizar cada RB, todas ficavam na mesma faixa na parte LAN.
> Você sabe algum outro jeito de resolver isto?


Estamos pensando em rotear nas torres também e já fiz contato com o suporte. Basicamente você vai criar o roteamento em cada RB e fazer que cada uma se comunique com o centralizador. No meu caso a ideia é criar roteamento em cada hotspot numa RB.
Em "Controle da Rede" tem lá o menu para acrescentar quantos mikrotiks precisar.
No sistema vai ser gerada uma chave de comunicação para cada RB.

Sem esta chave de comunicação não vão conversar uma com a outra.
Com OSPF não sei mas o Suporte deles te passa todos os detalhes.




> Carlos, quanto paga por mês pelo webmikrotik, e outra pergunta ele gera a nota modelos 21 e 22?


O valor é calculado por cada 100 clientes. R$ 0,50 por cliente. Até o limite de R$ 300 mensais independente do número de clientes.

Emite sim.




> Aqui uso boleto da Caixa Econômica, desde que comecei a 3 anos atras, se puder te ajudar, posso te enviar as imagens de minha configuração, me passe seu email por MP


Taí JonasMT, não existe sistema tão ruim assim. Se você não conseguiu a ajuda no Forum, o Cnet tem a solução.

----------


## romulorenatoss

> Vou sugerir 3 opções que funcionam muito bem:
> 
> *MK-Solutions:* Esta ferramenta é muito profissional e completa, tem suporte bom e controla muito bem a parte administrativa. Ideal para provedores médios.
> Valor: 630,00 / mês
> Site: www.mksolutions.com.br
> 
> *Radius.net:* Este sistema é muito bom e faz praticamente tudo que o provedor precisa, além disso o dono está constantemente contribuindo aqui no fórum!!! (cara10). @*FabricioViana* 
> Valor: R$ 200,00 / mês
> Site: www.radius.net.br
> ...



Ricromero reclama com o amigo aqui que isso é pra ser colocado em classificados como voce disse, não pode haver indicação de produtos aqui, favor mover o topico para classificados entao, pois se as pessoas podem fazer propaganda ou indicação de um eu posso indicar o meu e fazer propaganda. Agora não leve as coisas pro pessoal meu camarada, pois se escrevi em cima do seu produto o mesmo eu reeditei sabendo de meu erro agora vc como moderador ou o Deus do forum não pode colocar minhas mensagens como span. Desde já grato!

----------


## romulorenatoss

Peço desculpas a todos se estou aborrecendo o amigo que tem um produto, e que talvez não tenha vendido como ele planejou.

----------


## crnet

@*1929*, O problema esta aqui que coloco para publicar ate as rotas internas e não tenho nat nas RB secundárias, assim de qualquer ponto dentro da rede eu acesso os 
equipamentos dos clientes.
quando vamos no webmikrotik cadastrar uma torre, la não tem a opção de cadastrar a faixa de ip´s que iriamos querer para aquela especifica rede, sei que tem uma opção que cadastra qual faixa vai querer usar no Hotspot ou no PPPoE, so que todas as torres irão ficar com o mesmo IP interno, ai como publico os IP´s interno, da pau.

----------


## 1929

Teria que ver com o suporte como é feito o cadastramento de cada torre no webmikrotik

Sei que com hotspot e PPoe é só criar na RB, cadastrar no webmikroti e criar uma chave de comunicação. Mas ainda não fizemos isso. Só me informei.

Eles tem inclusive uma nova forma de suporte que inclui todas as configurações de uma rede, e vai até o monitoramento permanente da rede. Para quem não quer se envolver com isso, eles fazem tudo remotamente desde que tenha acesso remoto.

----------


## crnet

> Sei que com hotspot e PPoe é só criar na RB, cadastrar no webmikroti e criar uma chave de comunicação. Mas ainda não fizemos isso. Só me informei.


Isso, o único problema se cadastrar 5 torres la, as 5 torres terão os mesmo ip´s interno.
Vou ver com o cliente para ligar para la e ve se tem solução para isso, se não tiver, vou passar para o mk-auth, pois uso aqui na região dos lagos e sem problema

----------


## JonasMT

> Tchê, primeiro você elogia o gerenciador por usar por 2 anos sem problemas. E depois senta o pau com um problema administrativo que o suporte do gerenciador não admite fazer. Faz tudo um a um para um trabalho repetitivo que o gerenciador poderia fazer? 
> Acho que agora sim está havendo um excesso quando classifica o webmk de kixo dos lixos. Primeiro que o mikrotik não depende do webmikrotik para rodar... se o mikrotik parou o problema era com toda a certeza no mikrotik e não no webmikrotik.. Para quem conhece como funciona o sistema, sabe que isso é impossível.
> 
> 
> Putz ! desta vez eu tinha decidido ficar de fora, pois até fui acusado em outro tópico que eu ganhava da Spider para defender o webmikrotik
> Não vou chegar ao ponto que outro usuário chegou de chamar o mk-auth de lixo. Longe disso. Tem seus méritos. Senão não estaria no mercado a tanto tempo. Realmente tem o problema do suporte que muitas vezes não pode esperar pela solução.
> Mas é um bom sistema.
> Na verdade, todos são bons sistemas desde que não haja travamentos, perdas de acesso, erro em banco de dados, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Primeiro nao SENTEI O PAU no mk-auth, e sei nao mas acho que vc ganha algo sim. Pois sempre que se fala em webmk vc escreve uma biblia. Sempre batendo nas mesma tecla.

E usei o webmk justamente nesses tempos turbulentos entre final de 2010 incio de 2011, e era simplismente um lixo, suporte nao resolvia nada, direto o servidor perdia sincronia com webmk. Ai la ia eu importa certificado,chave ssh e etc para que o pessoal volta-se a se conectar.
Devido a essas falhas bloqueio tbm nao funcionava direito, o suporte na epoca invento 1 bilhao de desculpa e nada resolvido. Aguentei por quase 8 meses as mesma desculpa, estamos avialiando. Aguarde...
Tarde e mais tarde perdidas com o suporte e nada resolvido.

Entao migrei para outro sistema em nuven, que devido a um racha na equipe nao vingo.

Desde o inicio de 2012 uso mk-auth, sem problema algum tanto que nunca mais formatei e ainda uso rodando sobre o mk-auth, servidor de dns e media center.

A questao dos boleto, eu tentei por 2x vezes e nao consegui implantar e apos pagar uns trambiqueiros que nao resolverao nada. Larguei de mao.

Visto que o sistema me custo 50,00, da pra relevar esse "problema" que na verdade nao é um problema e sim incopetencia minha visto que muitos e muitos usao sem problema algum e ja é avisado que suporte somente via forum e aceita quem quer.

O webmk pode ser um bom sistam HJ, pode sim. Mas a primeira impressao é que fica, e a 2 anos era um lixo dos lixo e vc pode falar oq quiser. Mas só eu sei a dor de cabeça que passei. E nao era maquina nao era nada, foi simplismente o suporte falho deles.

E assim que o provedor, der um estabilizada vou partir para o RadiusNET pelo simples fato do suporte ser pago e funcional.

----------


## JonasMT

> Ricromero reclama com o amigo aqui que isso é pra ser colocado em classificados como voce disse, não pode haver indicação de produtos aqui, favor mover o topico para classificados entao, pois se as pessoas podem fazer propaganda ou indicação de um eu posso indicar o meu e fazer propaganda. Agora não leve as coisas pro pessoal meu camarada, pois se escrevi em cima do seu produto o mesmo eu reeditei sabendo de meu erro agora vc como moderador ou o Deus do forum não pode colocar minhas mensagens como span. Desde já grato!


Cara se viajo agora, ele nao esta fazendo propaganda. Esta indicando produtos dos quais ele ja uso ou tem boas referencias. É MUITO mas MUITO diferente de chegar aqui e falar:

- Eu sou proprietario/representante do XYX sistemas, é foda pra caralho, o resto é resto
Meu telefone é xx e skype yy add.

Mas vc poderia ser mais experto, cria um clone e poste fake sobre como vc esta satisfeito com sistema XYX e pronto, nao é um anuncio e sim experiencia de uso  :Wink:

----------


## KevinMitnick

Bom pessoal, posso falar pelas experiências vivenciadas em alguns sistema, chegamos a utilizar topsapp e vigo, hoje não utilizamos nem um dos dois e nem por isso vou chegar aqui e escrever que os dois sistemas são um LIXO!!! Acho isso uma Tremenda falta de responsabilidade em vir aqui e falar isso! O que não te serviu ou não se adequou as suas necessidades não quer dizer que não vai servir a CENTENAS OU MILHARES de Provedores que utilizam de forma excelente! (LIXO É AQUILO QUE NINGUÉM QUER E JOGA FORA!!!), Aqui não tem crianças vamos ser responsáveis em usar as palavras!
Hoje usamos MK-Auth, comparado aos 2 sistemas acima que são pagos o MK-Auth não deixa em nada a desejar, pelo contrário, faz tudo que qualquer sistema pago mensalmente faz e por APENAS R$ 50,00 (pagamento único). Agora se precisa de Suporte, atendimento em especial é só contratar um consultor que o problema é resolvido bem rapidinho. 
enfim, cada opinião tem que ser respeitada, e cada caso é um caso vivenciado isolado o que não reflete a opinião de todos!

----------


## mkre0

O sistema ideal é aquele que você domina, que te oferece um bom suporte e que encaixa no seu orçamento.
O melhor que eu já experimentei e uso até hoje é TOTVS, como ele é caro d+ eu incluo no valor das licitações.

----------


## 1929

> Cara se viajo agora, ele nao esta fazendo propaganda. Esta indicando produtos dos quais ele ja uso ou tem boas referencias. É MUITO mas MUITO diferente de chegar aqui e falar:
> 
> - Eu sou proprietario/representante do XYX sistemas, é foda pra caralho, o resto é resto
> Meu telefone é xx e skype yy add.
> 
> Mas vc poderia ser mais experto, cria um clone e poste fake sobre como vc esta satisfeito com sistema XYX e pronto, nao é um anuncio e sim experiencia de uso


Tem razão, indicação não é comercialização... O intuito do tópico foi esse, por isso não caberia nos classificados... minha opinião.

Jonas, não me leve a mal, pois sei de tua tradição em participar do forum.
È que eu havia entendido que você estava reclamando do MK-Auth só por causa dos boletos. 
Já usei e sei dos excelentes recursos que possui. Eu parei com ele por causa de problemas frequentes com servidores PC.
Um dos recursos que mais admirei nele foi a emissão da cobrança com descritivo de todo o tráfego mensal, dia e hora, no modelo das teles.
Mas para mim não deu. Ficar dependendo de uma máquina PC foi doloroso para nós.
Quando passamos para o webmikrotik nunca mais o provedor parou por causa de gerenciador.
Alguma coisa devia estar com problema na sua configuração, pois afirmo novamente, o mikrotik não depende do webmikrotik para funcionar.
Vamos fechar 4 anos de uso.
Não ganho nada com a defesa do produto, mas quando vejo as críticas acirradas eu acabo me envolvendo emocionalmente com a defesa do produto.
Assim como procuro defender qualquer outra coisa que vejo alguma injustiça.
Voce foi usuário, mas vejo muito críticas de pessoas que nunca utilizaram.
Por isso respeito suas críticas.

E agora ficou claro que sua dificuldade com o mk-auth depende mais de um bom suporte. Infelizmente tem bons "mestres" e outros não tanto. A forma como são incluidos os "mestres" pelo administrador do sistema não leva em conta um bom currículo... e pode acontecer isso que você relatou.
Como já disseram, o mk-auth é excelente para quem tem tempo e também o conhecimento para mexer mais profundamente com ele. Eu não tinha nem tempo nem conhecimento.

As mesmas palavras que voce citou sobre o suporte do webmk daria para aplicar também a pessoa que se dizia conhecedora do mk-auth e lhe enrolou ao ponto de você querer partir para outro sistema.

Acho até válido isso, principalmente por estar pensando no RadiusNet. Um sistema feito de provedor para provedores. Não vai se dar mal. O Fabrício e toda sua equipe são pessoas muito sérias. Eu os conheço desde os tempos que dependia de parcerias, apesar de não usar parceria , quase o fui.

Mas ele foi sincero e me pediu um tempo, pois via alguns futuros percalços nas parcerias. Achei isso muito profissional da parte dele.

E me desculpe pelos textos extensos. Tem coisas que não sei dizer em poucas palavras...
Tudo na Santa Paz

----------


## JonasMT

1929 peço desculpe pelas ofença, vc é um ou se nao o moderador mais bacana do under.

Como lhe falei oque mais me deixo pé da vida foi justamente estar pagando por algo que nao funcionava a contento "isso que nem usava o financeiro naquela epoca de gatonet da vida rsrs"

O suporte acesso varias e varias vezes e nao resolveu, por ultimo coloco culpa nas adsl e rota da oi, mas pocha vida a outra soluçao cloud que usei logo apos o webmk funciono que foi um blz, só parei pq como falei antes pessoal abandono o projeto por problemas interno de equipe.

E concordo plenamente com vc nao questao dos mestre do mk-auth, a criteiro nenhum, como ja tenho licensa scm a quase 2 anos e preciso alem do boletos geras relatorio e nfe creio que devo ficar no mk-auth nao mais que 2 meses e vou migrar para o RadiusNET justamente por ver que é um produto de provedor para provedores.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Usamos TOTVS aqui, já pensei em troca-lo, mas sempre que lembro da parte do suporte dos ERP´s existentes para ISP, decido continuar com TOTvs !!


Recomendo !!

----------


## 1929

> 1929 peço desculpe pelas ofença, vc é um ou se nao o moderador mais bacana do under.
> 
> Como lhe falei oque mais me deixo pé da vida foi justamente estar pagando por algo que nao funcionava a contento "isso que nem usava o financeiro naquela epoca de gatonet da vida rsrs"
> 
> O suporte acesso varias e varias vezes e nao resolveu, por ultimo coloco culpa nas adsl e rota da oi, mas pocha vida a outra soluçao cloud que usei logo apos o webmk funciono que foi um blz, só parei pq como falei antes pessoal abandono o projeto por problemas interno de equipe.
> 
> E concordo plenamente com vc nao questao dos mestre do mk-auth, a criteiro nenhum, como ja tenho licensa scm a quase 2 anos e preciso alem do boletos geras relatorio e nfe creio que devo ficar no mk-auth nao mais que 2 meses e vou migrar para o RadiusNET justamente por ver que é um produto de provedor para provedores.


Talvez fosse isso mesmo. ADSL pode colocar o sujeito numa fria sem mais nem menos. Inclusive hoje não depende mais de DNS dinâmico ou IP público.
A comunicação é feita por outra maneira que não saberia explicar.
Só li no comunicado quando da alteração no sistema de comunicação com o mikrotik.
Eu mesmo na época do lançamento do RadiusNet cheguei a pensar em migrar para ele. Não que o webmk estivesse me dando problemas, mas algumas funções que gostaria de ver não vinham nunca. Houve uma demora muito grande em ampliar os recursos pois prometiam um gerenciador novo. Mas acho que as modificações foram implementadas em cima do que já existia. 
Daí resolvi dar um tempo e hoje estou plenamente satisfeito, mas já fiz reclamações em público aqui mesmo no Under com relação a ele.

Acho que vai ser uma boa escolha o RadiusNet . Qual era o sistema em nuvem que voce testou?

----------


## JonasMT

> Talvez fosse isso mesmo. ADSL pode colocar o sujeito numa fria sem mais nem menos. Inclusive hoje não depende mais de DNS dinâmico ou IP público.
> A comunicação é feita por outra maneira que não saberia explicar.
> Só li no comunicado quando da alteração no sistema de comunicação com o mikrotik.
> Eu mesmo na época do lançamento do RadiusNet cheguei a pensar em migrar para ele. Não que o webmk estivesse me dando problemas, mas algumas funções que gostaria de ver não vinham nunca. Houve uma demora muito grande em ampliar os recursos pois prometiam um gerenciador novo. Mas acho que as modificações foram implementadas em cima do que já existia. 
> Daí resolvi dar um tempo e hoje estou plenamente satisfeito, mas já fiz reclamações em público aqui mesmo no Under com relação a ele.
> 
> Acho que vai ser uma boa escolha o RadiusNet . Qual era o sistema em nuvem que voce testou?


Sim segundo eles rolava problema por causa de adsl no mesmo gateway e com um de ddns seria resolvido, entao o suporte entro no load configuro depois na rb principal e configuro, mas direto dava B.O rsrsrs. Entao abandonei.

Meses depois peguei um dedicado da Oi, que nao é muito diferente da adsl dela apenas tem um ip publico fixo kkkk "serio é um lixo" tanto que esta na justiça mas isso ja é assunto pra outro topico.

O outro sistema que usei como falei deu um rolo interno e prefiro nao citar no topico pra nao dar mais pano pra manga, lhe mandei o link dele via mp  :Wink:

----------


## vitorfagundes

> Vai testar um Oracle E-Business Suite ou então um SAP ai vc vem falar comigo qual o melhor ERP.


------------
Já usei os dois e são softwares de extrema qualidade mas, valorizo muito o TOTVS por ser uma empresa de capital nacional e o Salesforce por sua diversidade e dá de fazer tudo nele até criar seus próprios aplicativos.

----------


## vitorfagundes

> Vixi....
> Para nós que somos pequenos não dá Vitor. É impagável.
> 
> Já trabalhei com TOTVS e com SAP nas empresas em que trabalhei (ramo CLT por assim dizer) mas nas nossas que são pequenas não tem como. É uma implantação de milhões,
> 
> Digo em um cenário pequeno.
> 
> 
> 
> O pequenas empresas deles custa mais de 50 mil rs...


---------
Zucchi, o TOTVS para microempresas está a partir de 100 reais por mês por usuário.

----------


## Zucchi

> ---------
> Zucchi, o TOTVS para microempresas está a partir de 100 reais por mês por usuário.


Implantei o TOTVS (Protheus 11) anos atrás. Busquei o contrato aqui e é isso mesmo, porém, o mínimo de 5 usuários. Eles mudaram ?

O grande problema fica mesmo no valor da consultoria para implantação dele. É muito caro mesmo fazendo com terceiros. Com a TOTVS não dá nem para por no papel.  :Frown:

----------


## vitorfagundes

> Implantei o TOTVS (Protheus 11) anos atrás. Busquei o contrato aqui e é isso mesmo, porém, o mínimo de 5 usuários. Eles mudaram ?
> 
> O grande problema fica mesmo no valor da consultoria para implantação dele. É muito caro mesmo fazendo com terceiros. Com a TOTVS não dá nem para por no papel.


-------
Andaram mudando algumas coisas.

----------


## Carlosaps

> uso o http://gerencianet.com.br/ muito bom, nao tenho stress nenhum com essa parte, gero os carnes e recebo tudo certo.


Uso ele aqui tb. é bom, mas o único problema é ele não nos avisar quais clientes que estão acabando as folhas do carnê.

----------


## viniciuschagas

Me falaram que o Topsap tem um suporte horrivel que os caras vivem viajando e os provedores ficam na mao.
aqui usamos o ConAdmin da CNT Sistemas e é bem profissional e eles customizam como você quiser. recomendo.

----------


## Luspmais

> Me falaram que o Topsap tem um suporte horrivel que os caras vivem viajando e os provedores ficam na mao.
> aqui usamos o ConAdmin da CNT Sistemas e é bem profissional e eles customizam como você quiser. recomendo.


Nunca ficamos na mão, mas o suporte deles tem que melhorar sim, existe uma politica interna que não se pode abrir ligação via skype para o suporte, seria muito mais prático e econômico, o sistema é excelente, não temos o que reclamar.
Além de gerenciar o provedor, o sistema oferece serviço de e-mail personalizado que quando configurado se torna um servidor DNS e reverso, tudo em um único pacote. Recomendo.
Ps. Única coisa que atrapalha é que demora a responder, acho meio lento, mas nada muito grave, poderiam melhora isso.

----------


## viniciuschagas

> Talvez fosse isso mesmo. ADSL pode colocar o sujeito numa fria sem mais nem menos. Inclusive hoje não depende mais de DNS dinâmico ou IP público.
> A comunicação é feita por outra maneira que não saberia explicar.
> Só li no comunicado quando da alteração no sistema de comunicação com o mikrotik.
> Eu mesmo na época do lançamento do RadiusNet cheguei a pensar em migrar para ele. Não que o webmk estivesse me dando problemas, mas algumas funções que gostaria de ver não vinham nunca. Houve uma demora muito grande em ampliar os recursos pois prometiam um gerenciador novo. Mas acho que as modificações foram implementadas em cima do que já existia. 
> Daí resolvi dar um tempo e hoje estou plenamente satisfeito, mas já fiz reclamações em público aqui mesmo no Under com relação a ele.
> 
> Acho que vai ser uma boa escolha o RadiusNet . Qual era o sistema em nuvem que voce testou?


O Radiusnet atende um provedor pequeno, mas para um provedor que tem grandes pretensões e principalmente na automatização de processos e mais profissionalismo, recomendo o CNT Sistemas. Peça uma demonstração para eles sem compromisso. Eles me atendem na hora que ligo ou quando chamo no skype. Só demoram para implementar novas funções que solicitamos. Fora isso são ótimos. Já me falaram que k webmikrotik é bom, mas nunca vi funcionando.

----------


## viniciuschagas

> Nunca ficamos na mão, mas o suporte deles tem que melhorar sim, existe uma politica interna que não se pode abrir ligação via skype para o suporte, seria muito mais prático e econômico, o sistema é excelente, não temos o que reclamar.
> Além de gerenciar o provedor, o sistema oferece serviço de e-mail personalizado que quando configurado se torna um servidor DNS e reverso, tudo em um único pacote. Recomendo.
> Ps. Única coisa que atrapalha é que demora a responder, acho meio lento, mas nada muito grave, poderiam melhora isso.


Amigo, na CNT eles me respondem de imediato no skype ou tb posso ligar para eles e sou atendido prontamente. Já vi a apresentação do topsap e parece ser bom, mas esta questão do suporte me assustou. Um grande provedor nao pode ficar esperando resposta por ticket ou por email enquanto seus clientes estão parados. Na CNT Sistemas temos ate os celulares dos tecnicos de plantão e eu já precisei umas três vezes entre feriados, domingos ou a noite. Me atenderam rapidamente. Eles só demoram para implementar novas funções que eu solicito. Fora isso são ótimos. 
Pede uma demonstração para eles sem compromisso e posta aqui o que vc acha.

----------


## Zucchi

> Amigo, na CNT eles me respondem de imediato no skype ou tb posso ligar para eles e sou atendido prontamente. Já vi a apresentação do topsap e parece ser bom, mas esta questão do suporte me assustou. Um grande provedor nao pode ficar esperando resposta por ticket ou por email enquanto seus clientes estão parados. Na CNT Sistemas temos ate os celulares dos tecnicos de plantão e eu já precisei umas três vezes entre feriados, domingos ou a noite. Me atenderam rapidamente. Eles só demoram para implementar novas funções que eu solicito. Fora isso são ótimos. 
> Pede uma demonstração para eles sem compromisso e posta aqui o que vc acha.


Qual o link deste CNT ?

----------


## JonasMT

> Qual o link deste CNT ?


http://www.cntsistemas.com.br/

----------


## romulorenatoss

Amigo me passe um email para [email protected] que mostrarei um ideal para sua necessidade. Um forte abraço!

----------


## romulorenatoss

> -----------
> A *TOTVS*, possui soluções acessíveis para micro e pequenas empresas.
> No meu provedor que vendi eu utilizava o CRM do *Salesforce* que é um software de outro nível mas, o preço dele é muito mais alto do que do *TOTVS*. Então para o mercado brasileiro acredito que o *TOTVS* seja a solução mais profissional.


Acho que depende do ponto de vista de "profissional".
A primeira coisa que tem se saber no software de gestão é se ele faz o que promete, pois existe algumas centenas de programas que não se adaptam a necessidade do provedor ou pelo menos deveria fazer, mas em breve vou poder mostrar que isso pode mudar.
Já apresentei ao amigo viniciuschagas e ele viu o que o meu software está proposto a fazer, estou na fase de termino do mesmo, após eu testar se ta tudo ok vou mostrar a ideia de profissional tanto para o pequeno quanto ao grande!
Um forte abraço!

----------


## romulorenatoss

> @*1929*, uma duvida, fui configurar uma rede de um cliente meu que ele comprou e coloquei o OSPF para rodar la, ele tem 5 torres aonde os cliente se conectam e tava em bridge e rote-ei elas, como disse acima, la usa Webmikrotik.
> Vi que ele joga todas as configurações direto na RB, so que não vi nenhuma opção para cada Rb trabalhe com uma faixa de Ip diferente na parte LAN ( dos clientes ), quando configurava la no webmikrotik e mandava sicronizar cada RB, todas ficavam na mesma faixa na parte LAN.
> Você sabe algum outro jeito de resolver isto?
> Olha sistema 100% não existe, cada 1 tem seus méritos e seu problema.
> Sistema 100% para mim é sistema sem frescura.
> Quem disse que sistema bom tem que ter um monte de coisa.


Concordo plenamente, andei reparando que a maioria tem seus méritos mas também tem muita função para pouca utilidade.

----------


## 1929

> Concordo plenamente, andei reparando que a maioria tem seus méritos mas também tem muita função para pouca utilidade.


Acho louvável sua preocupação em procurar sempre melhorar. Torço para que seja bem sucedido. E tenho a impressão que será pois parece denodado no que faz.
Mas se prepare, pois sempre terá alguém a criticar seu trabalho. Não irá conseguir um gerenciador que seja o "supra-sumo" dos gerenciadores. 
Porque sempre terá aquele usuário que não estará satisfeito.

Uma vez alguém no forum falou uma coisa que achei muito interessante. Gerenciador deve gerenciar as funções administrativas .
E deixar as funções técnicas para a área técnica.
O gerenciador que usamos segue mais ou menos esta linha. O máximo que ele faz é escrever cadastro de clientes, profiles de banda e ler dados do log para montar diversos relatórios gerenciais. Não interfere em nada na configuração do servidor mk
Até nesta questão que o amigo crnet citou, ele faz a comunicação diretamente com cada RB. Mas as configurações das RBs deve ser feita pela área técnica do provedor.

O suporte do sistema dá as orientações sobre como fazer isso, mas não assume as configurações do mikrotik. De poucos meses para cá eles abriram uma outra forma de suporte incluindo também as configurações do mikrotik. Este suporte inclui também todo o monitoramento 24x7 dos POPs.
Logicamente muitos não gostam de não ter o controle total das configurações. Mas este tipo de suporte é para aqueles que como eu não tem um profundo conhecimento do mikrotik e nem tem tempo para isso. 
Mas no aspecto geral ele é bem enxuto. Também já vi sistemas que tem mil e uma funções mas muitas não são de uso normal de um provedor.

----------


## romulorenatoss

> Acho louvável sua preocupação em procurar sempre melhorar. Torço para que seja bem sucedido. E tenho a impressão que será pois parece denodado no que faz.
> Mas se prepare, pois sempre terá alguém a criticar seu trabalho. Não irá conseguir um gerenciador que seja o "supra-sumo" dos gerenciadores. 
> Porque sempre terá aquele usuário que não estará satisfeito.
> 
> Uma vez alguém no forum falou uma coisa que achei muito interessante. Gerenciador deve gerenciar as funções administrativas .
> E deixar as funções técnicas para a área técnica.
> O gerenciador que usamos segue mais ou menos esta linha. O máximo que ele faz é escrever cadastro de clientes, profiles de banda e ler dados do log para montar diversos relatórios gerenciais. Não interfere em nada na configuração do servidor mk
> Até nesta questão que o amigo crnet citou, ele faz a comunicação diretamente com cada RB. Mas as configurações das RBs deve ser feita pela área técnica do provedor.
> 
> ...


Então, referente a criticas antes do pessoal ver o produto, já estão chamando de "sisteminha", e quanto a separação de recursos e funções administrativas elas estão bem divididas, (cada função no seu quadrado), peço desculpas a todos do forum e que viram e vão ver o post pois não tem uma demostração; como eu disse está em desenvolvimento e conforme conversei com alguns, abri minha mente para alguns detalhes no qual nunca iria pensar.
Caso o pessoal estiver pensando em migrar de software, acho que deveria primeiro ver o que o meu está proposto a fazer, e analisar antes de mudar.
O que penso referente a gerenciar provedor, é que tem que assumir 2 funções importantes; a primeira saber o que entra e sai administrativamente pois isso é rotina básica e diaria de um provedor de pequeno a grande porte; a segunda é administrar a parte interna e externa criando a organização do provedor para que ninguem fique perdido, digo isso pois se você fosse vender seu provedor hoje, quanto ele realmente valeria e o que tem ele realmente para valer o que você está pedindo!

----------


## 1929

@*romulorenatoss* uma coisa que voce disse e que vale todo seu esforço. Mente aberta.
Isso é fundamental para quem quer desenvolver um sistema. Ouvir o usuário e ver a possibilidade de aplicar.
Com esta característica na sua personalidade com certeza vai vencer.

----------

